# Winter Coat troubles



## September (Sep 10, 2012)

I got Sophie a winter coat, but it's too small  I was just wondering if anyone could recommend me a winter coat, preferably one that doubles as a harnes??
























Sophie also wanted to show off her new collar/leash set  (she gets walked with a harness, but since we only went outside for pics, I didn't feel like fighting her for an hour) Speaking of which, how do I get her used to wearing a harness/clothing??


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I have had little dogs for many years, I also live in Canada which equals to brrrr! 
So I've tried numerous coats throughout the years and know only a couple that
are absolutely brilliant, warm, waterproof and windproof. Give me Sophie's girth
and neck measurements, and her weight, and I'll give you a suggestion or two.


Just to add, if you invest into a good quality coat this year, you won't need to
buy one next year or the year after that. The ones I love survived through many
winters, and frequent washes. I rather buy ONE good coat, then have 5 that are
falling apart or not serving the meant purpose. In the long run my way is
cheaper imo.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

ps: Sophie is SUPER cute!


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

i'd be interested to know some good brands of coats as well, none of he coats noah have are waterproof and thats what i need when living in england lolol.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Oct 1, 2012)

That coat is so cute, sorry to hear it didn't fit. Can't exchange it for a larger size? Maybe you can sell it to at least get some money towards the next coat.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free I LOVE THIS FORUM!


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

I have a Hurtta coat for Rocky. They are the best coats I know of. They are warm, waterproof, windproof and have reflective parts on them. But the offside is, they are quite expensive. 

I have one for sale at the moment as I bought the wrong size for Rocky (he is quite big so needed a size up).


----------



## September (Sep 10, 2012)

Haha, thanks  She's my little diva


I'll have to get her measurements in a little bit, I can't find my sewing kit right now


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

if you dont mind paying alittle more money and your not looking for one that is waterproof, this one is really nice. it doubles as a harness like what you said you wanted. i have it in pink . but i think this seller only has pink in size xs. this one he has in xs and s

Hip Doggie Super Soft Brown Cheetah Print Mink Dog Vest | eBay

here's the pink one i got . i love it !!!

Hip Doggie Pink Mink Dog Vest XS New Warm Dogs Clothes Sweater Coat Puppy | eBay


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

The one Elaine posted is the one Chanel is wearing in the "Puppy Fever" thread.
It is more of a sweater, as mentioned it's not waterproof, but it is warm. The Hip
Doggie brand is my favorite, my favorite winter coats are from them.


----------



## September (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks, I'll look into them!! I don't need something super super thick, as I live in Alabama, but waterproof would be nice since it still snows, which quickly turns to slush in our humid atmosphere.


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

We have a 'Black Savannah Dog Muff Jacket' from susan lanci and that is our favourite coat
It is nice and warm and has a harness ring for walkies (plus it is very cute and stylish)


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

Kai has the same coat! I didn't think it was that warm to use, so I also bought the "Lulu Pink Fleece" that matches and put it underneath. It makes a warm combo. The fleece is also longer even though they are both size xxsmall.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Aww Dominique, Kai is just gorgeous. Very clever to put the fleece underneath the coat, it looks great.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

I got mine coats from an equestrian shop, they are almost like horse blankets in design - the site doesn't have the exact ones now but there are two like them here - the Danish and the Requisite - they are perfect - fleece lined and water proof - not the most glamorous but they are cosy, comfortable and they work and a lead fits on to the D ring - I just sewed D rings on to them
Dog Coats, Dog Quilted Rugs, Dog Rain Coats, Waterproof Dog Coats


----------

